# A stripe tease blank by Jason Swanson!!



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2010)

While we wait for the judges to confer, I thought you might like a little visual entertainment!!!
(NO the princess is NOT doing a strip tease!!)

But, I AM!!!!   The STRIPE TEASE!!!!!

(full size Statesman in bloodwood and Jason's stripes!!)


----------



## David Keller (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice...  I like the "pen stripes".:biggrin:


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ed you are such a tease!!Nice pen!


----------



## chriselle (Apr 19, 2010)

Quit the grinnin, and shed the linen!  :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Apr 19, 2010)

chriselle said:


> Quit the grinnin, and shed the linen!  :biggrin:



Chris Are you OK,???


----------



## chriselle (Apr 19, 2010)

Ya...got caught up in the heat of the moment.....I'm better now!!:wink:


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a nice pen !


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 19, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## louie68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice Pen! OK why don't you call it "Peanut Butter Logs" It reminds me of the old Candy Peanut Butter Logs which go back about 40 yrs ago!!! OH they still sell it at dollars stores. It had the same stripes & look just like the pen...


----------



## penhead (Apr 19, 2010)

Dang...kept thinking that looks familiar..haven't had that kind of candy in years..

now I want a pen blank AND a piece of candy 

Very nice pen by the way..!




louie56 said:


> Nice Pen! OK why don't you call it "Peanut Butter Logs" It reminds me of the old Candy Peanut Butter Logs which go back about 40 yrs ago!!! OH they still sell it at dollars stores. It had the same stripes & look just like the pen...


----------



## chriselle (Apr 19, 2010)

It looks great Ed.  I was just thinking how interesting it would look as a double closed end with the cap matching the body and possibly no clip or center band.  I may have to get a blank or two to try it out.


----------



## altaciii (Apr 19, 2010)

VERY NICE ED.  When did you find the time to turn that. (or did Dawn turn it whilst you were posting on the site?)


----------



## boxerman (Apr 19, 2010)

Very cool pen.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking pen.

Jamie


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 19, 2010)

altaciii said:


> VERY NICE ED.  When did you find the time to turn that. (or did Dawn turn it whilst you were posting on the site?)



I was in the shop all day Sunday!!!  Didn't you MISSMEE????


----------



## JerrySambrook (Apr 19, 2010)

Ya know Ed, I was sick from Thursday evening til this morning.
After your openning line, I am now on the way to the hospital :beat-up: 

TANKS FOR NUTTIN???


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 19, 2010)

louie56 said:


> Nice Pen! OK why don't you call it "Peanut Butter Logs" It reminds me of the old Candy Peanut Butter Logs which go back about 40 yrs ago!!! OH they still sell it at dollars stores. It had the same stripes & look just like the pen...


 
I knew that looked familar! Haven't seen one of those in a long time but I can almost taste it.
BTW--Nice pen!


----------



## avbill (Apr 20, 2010)

I was in the shop all day Sunday!!!  Didn't you MISSMEE????     " No!"


----------



## johncrane (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great from here ED! the cap break's up tease!! nicely.:biggrin:


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 20, 2010)

Great craftsmanship on that pen Ed.  The colors really compliment each other, and the added touches you gave the pen really set it apart.


----------



## TomW (Apr 20, 2010)

louie56 said:


> OK why don't you call it "Peanut Butter Logs" It reminds me of the old Candy Peanut Butter Logs which go back about 40 yrs ago!!!


Yeah, but now the stripes are on the wrapper!

Tom


----------



## mrburls (Apr 21, 2010)

ED, Pen looks great with your added accents. You're becoming quiet the WOODTURNER 
Do you remember what acrylics are   Knew you could be converted to a wood guy. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 21, 2010)

mrburls said:


> ED, Pen looks great with your added accents. You're becoming quiet the WOODTURNER
> Do you remember what acrylics are   Knew you could be converted to a wood guy.
> 
> Keith "mrburls"




Yeah, Keith, I find it is interesting to be
_*AMBI-MATERIALOUS!!!*_​


----------



## CSue (Apr 21, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Yeah, Keith, I find it is interesting to be
> 
> _*AMBI-MATERIALOUS!!!*_​


 
Can you say that on a "family" venue?


----------



## CSue (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, by the way . . . very nice work.  And if you'd don it "right" the owner could have chewed on the candy end . . .


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 22, 2010)

It remindsd me of old baseball uniforms


----------

